Ask HN: What are your top YouTube channels? - andrewstuart
======
jobigoud
Chris & Jack - Comedy sketches
[https://youtu.be/_Ug6gAO8n0s](https://youtu.be/_Ug6gAO8n0s)

Dust - SF short films
[https://www.youtube.com/c/watchdust](https://www.youtube.com/c/watchdust)

AirBlastr - Cinematic FPV
[https://www.youtube.com/c/blastrchannel/videos](https://www.youtube.com/c/blastrchannel/videos)

Daniel Peixe - VR painting
[https://www.youtube.com/user/danielpeixe/](https://www.youtube.com/user/danielpeixe/)

Henry Segerman - Math sculptures
[https://www.youtube.com/c/HenrySegerman](https://www.youtube.com/c/HenrySegerman)

------
andrewstuart
Can't stop at 5!!

\- Andreas Spiess (maker electronics/computing)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu7_D0o48KbfhpEohoP7YSQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu7_D0o48KbfhpEohoP7YSQ)

\- bitluni's Lab (maker electronics/computing)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/bitlunislab](https://www.youtube.com/user/bitlunislab)

\- The 8 bit guy (retro computing)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8uT9cgJorJPWu7ITLGo9Ww](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8uT9cgJorJPWu7ITLGo9Ww)

-microwavemont (computer/electronics) [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLE2SRkdTBHHXjxj7Rm6j8g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLE2SRkdTBHHXjxj7Rm6j8g)

-Engineer Man (programming) [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrUL8K81R4VBzm-KOYwrcxQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrUL8K81R4VBzm-KOYwrcxQ)

\- ChibiAkumas (8 bit assembly language)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8t99gp5IN-
FTf5rGVaRevw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8t99gp5IN-FTf5rGVaRevw)

\- PBS SpaceTime (physics)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7_gcs09iThXybpVgjHZ_7g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7_gcs09iThXybpVgjHZ_7g)

\- Retro Recipes (retro computing)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6gARF3ICgaLfs3o2znuqXA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6gARF3ICgaLfs3o2znuqXA)

\- Explaining Computers (various computing topics, tends towards single board
computers)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbiGcwDWZjz05njNPrJU7jA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbiGcwDWZjz05njNPrJU7jA)

\- Linus Tech Tips (PC hardware)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXuqSBlHAE6Xw-
yeJA0Tunw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXuqSBlHAE6Xw-yeJA0Tunw)

\- Simon's Cat (cartoon fun) [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH6vXjt-
BA7QHl0KnfL-7RQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH6vXjt-BA7QHl0KnfL-7RQ)

~~~
guiambros
Great list, thanks for sharing.

Adding a few more along the same themes -- electronics, hw hackers, retro
gaming:

\- GreatScott
[https://www.youtube.com/user/greatscottlab](https://www.youtube.com/user/greatscottlab)

\- Electronoobs
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjiVhIvGmRZixSzupD0sS9Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjiVhIvGmRZixSzupD0sS9Q)

\- EEVblog
[https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog](https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog)

\- DroneBot Workshop
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzml9bXoEM0itbcE96CB03w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzml9bXoEM0itbcE96CB03w)

\- element14 presents
[https://www.youtube.com/user/thebenheckshow](https://www.youtube.com/user/thebenheckshow)

\- DisneyResearchHub
[https://www.youtube.com/user/DisneyResearchHub](https://www.youtube.com/user/DisneyResearchHub)

\- Enthought (SciPy conferences)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/EnthoughtMedia](https://www.youtube.com/user/EnthoughtMedia)

\- Code Bullet
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0e3QhIYukixgh5VVpKHH9Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0e3QhIYukixgh5VVpKHH9Q)

\- RetroArch
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_yi-5YZEf8LnapjkP3HL8A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_yi-5YZEf8LnapjkP3HL8A)

------
erkanerol
Refika's Kitchen

[EN]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCONn3cHs5mqgCMqf_a4fcSg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCONn3cHs5mqgCMqf_a4fcSg)
[TR] [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO3MaQR-
Vh6cgBZRlD44jWg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO3MaQR-Vh6cgBZRlD44jWg)

------
type0
Applied Science

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCivA7_KLKWo43tFcCkFvydw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCivA7_KLKWo43tFcCkFvydw)

Ben Eater

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS0N5baNlQWJCUrhCEo8WlA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS0N5baNlQWJCUrhCEo8WlA)

~~~
tharakam
Ben Eater is amazing... Thanks for sharing!

------
raz32dust
Only including ones I think HN audience might find interesting:

\- VSauce (Physics/Science)

\- 3Blue1Brown (Maths)

\- FermiLab (Physics)

\- PBS Spacetime (Physics)

\- Scooby1961 (Fitness)

\- AthleanX (Fitness)

\- Mentour Pilot (Airplanes/Flying)

\- TOOL (Music :))

~~~
Nextgrid
If you like Mentour Pilot I highly suggest you check out 74Gear as well.

------
codingslave
My favorite youtube video of all time:

"Nietzsche In Twelve Minutes"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4baePsCT_E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4baePsCT_E)

------
yamrzou
MobileTechReview for honest reviews about smartphones and laptops.

------
bzb3
[https://www.youtube.com/user/SMOKERSOFCIGARSPIPES](https://www.youtube.com/user/SMOKERSOFCIGARSPIPES)

